# Electric Military?



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

I've recently enjoyed entering the field of electric watches  , thanks to acquiring an Omega F300 and Avia Swissonic, and was given to wondering whether manufacturers ever produced models for Military issue?

I'd welcome hearing from members please who can help with this question.

Thanks


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Johnny,

I think there were some military Accutrons although I cannot find a picture of one at the moment. I have a couple of early Belforte watches in a military _style_ --- these contain the LIP R 148 movement and are probably from about 1962.


----------



## johndozier (Mar 2, 2008)

Accutron did produce several railroad models. Whether any had 24 hr markings in addition to the normal 12, I am not sure. There is a new forum, the Watch and Clock forum with an Accutron forum. You might try there. Regards


----------



## johndozier (Mar 2, 2008)

Just did a quick check and yes they did produce a 214 24 hour model. Tough to find though. The normal railroad has 12 hr markings only.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

The original questin was military watches snd as such should be defined as "military issued" versus "military style". Military issued watches have information such as spec numbers etc on the case back. As an example Timex tried to win a military contract for a manual wind watch and failed. The watch was sold to the public later as the "Camper" model with no info on the back. The few prototypes that got out into the world did have the specs info on the back. I have seen a box of about 25 of these. The Camper was also made as a quatrz analog and sold for years.

As for railroad models with 24 hr dials, yes Accutron did make them in both 214 and 218 models as did Eterna. You can see some of each in my collection at

http://www.PictureTrail.com/gid13056146


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Johnny,
> 
> I think there were some military Accutrons although I cannot find a picture of one at the moment. I have a couple of early Belforte watches in a military _style_ --- these contain the LIP R 148 movement and are probably from about 1962.


I have never seen one of these Belfotes before, nice classic looking watches. Rod


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> Johnny,
> 
> I think there were some military Accutrons although I cannot find a picture of one at the moment. I have a couple of early Belforte watches in a military _style_ --- these contain the LIP R 148 movement and are probably from about 1962.


*SPIT!* h34r:

Does it every time, he does! :taz: GRRRRR!

Somebody posts a nice intriguing watch and he comes along with a piccie of two or more perfect ones :taz:

Not a great fan of military style stuff, but those look nice Paul, I'd wear one of those - if you din't have probably the world stock of them! :lol: :yes:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mel said:


> *SPIT!* h34r:
> 
> Does it every time, he does! :taz: GRRRRR!
> 
> Somebody posts a nice intriguing watch and he comes along with a piccie of two or more perfect ones :taz:


It happens every time Mel, I've given up looking at what I think to be not only a lovely piece but fairly rare... then Paul comes along and post two or sometime 3 of them


----------

